# Our New 280 Rs



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

A few pics before most of the mods.






The last pic was just the other in my driveway.Snowed on again.Well below normal temps for this time of yr here in the Okanagan.Not so new anymore i guess.One yr warranty is soon to run out.Can still buy an extended warranty before the one yr factory is up.Would like some opinions on a aftermarket warranty.It's over 2000 for 5 yr.Do you think it's worth it????


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice campsite!! 
Like your trailer too. Would have been my pick. But couldn't handle the tongue weight.

I passed on all extended warranties. Based on a gamble. Little stuff that breaks will cost less to replace than the cost of insurance.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Yah.Pretty hard to beat some of the dry camping areas we stay at.This spot was along Kinbasket Lk just outside Valemount BC.The sights by atv in the area are second to none.Canoe Mnt climbing up over 8000 feet is spectacular.As far as extra warranty.I think i'll gamble also.


----------



## Speedogomer (Mar 19, 2014)

Tourdfox said:


> Yah.Pretty hard to beat some of the dry camping areas we stay at.This spot was along Kinbasket Lk just outside Valemount BC.The sights by atv in the area are second to none.Canoe Mnt climbing up over 8000 feet is spectacular.As far as extra warranty.I think i'll gamble also.


I passed on the extended warranty as well. As much as they cost, you'd have to have some major items break before you ever made up the investment in the warranty.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Now that we've had our trailor a yr and a bit.We just love it.For the 1st while we thought we had made a big mistake and wanted to sell with some of the issues that had came up.With everything fixed by a non purchasing dealer and countless mods now.Many more to come of course.We are happy Outbackers.Just wish my mods list would start getting a little smaller.Keeping up with that Robert guy is no easy task i tell yah.


----------

